# The Listeners' Club: The Chaconne Across 300 Years



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

My newest blog post is a tour of the chaconne from Bach to John Adams:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/05/01/the-listeners-club-the-chaconne-across-300-years/


----------

